
Stoned Ape Hypothesis: Did psilocybin help evolve early human? - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/34186-stoned-ape-hypothesis
======
nategri
Terrence McKenna is my absolute favorite new age(ish) nonsense spouter. And I
mean this sincerely. His ideas have a beauty to them.

~~~
bebop22
The fact that he is so linguistically advanced, coupled with the definite link
between language and the unconstrained mind, made him an explorer the likes
Magellan or Columbus.

